# ColdFusion Datum formatieren



## Kaiser_Franz (19. Mai 2010)

Hi Leutz,

hab ein Problem mit dem formatieren eines Datums in CF.

Ich habe ein Datum im Format 05-19-2010

und will es umwandeln in 2010-05-19.

Ich hab so gut wie nix mit CF zu tun, muss aber einen Kollegen vertreten.

Wäre über jede Hilfe sehr Dankbar.

Greetz

KF


----------



## userprivat (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo Kaiser Franz.

Hast du schon mal in der Dokumentation von ColdFusion geguckt, dort steht alles sehr gut erklärt. 

Hier ein Beispiel:


```
#Dateformat(xxx, "yyyy-mm-dd")#
```

xxx ist zum Beispiel das Datumsfeld oder eine Variable.

Schönen Gruß


----------

